# Facebook problems



## jeorf (Aug 31, 2012)

The other posts I found in a search didn't match my problem ...

As with others, LR3 played nice with FB and the switch to LR4 did not. I put off dealing with it again until now.

Went to the LR Publishing Manager and hit Authorize on Facebook. Went nowhere so I went to account settings on FB and deleted the LR app figuring it didn't like me trying to get in under LR3. Then re-authorized and got back to the LR Publishing Manager to the message "Failed to receive authentication token."

Just because I believe in magical thinking, I tried it a few more times with the same results. The thing I did not do was tell LR, when I deleted the app to delete everything done by that app since I'd put photographs up using it that I'd like to leave there.

Running on 10.6.8 and have LR4.1 and using Firefox.

Thanks all.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 1, 2012)

Try temporarily setting Safari to your default browser.


----------



## jeorf (Sep 3, 2012)

Brilliant! Thank you.


----------



## dancinkarenita (May 13, 2013)

I'm having the same problem. I am unable to authenticate with Facebook, and did switch my browser to Safari. It still doesn't work. Oddly, authentication did work at first when I set it up yesterday, but then stopped working (this is all yesterday - same day).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 14, 2013)

Try removing the authentication from within Facebook's website, and then try it again?


----------

